# the good one smoker



## james poo (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the good one smoker and are they worth the money


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2014)

[h3]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h3][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## james poo (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Gary first time one a computer so I may need help on smoking and computers


----------



## green smoker (Jun 14, 2014)

that is my favorite verse in the Bible! Now for the serious question. I am Ready to buy a Smoker. Its down to "The Good One" or The Big Green Egg. I 'm new to smoking. Took a class on smoking given by vhris Marks. He sells The Good One. I also want to grill steaks, chops etc.


----------



## gary s (Jun 16, 2014)

Good morning, sorry we have been out of town for a few days, Not familiar with the good one, I looked it up and say pictures, but do not know anyone who has one. I have a friend in Dallas who has a BGE and does is son and the swear by them. I have never cooked on one of those either but read a lot of positive reviews. If it is possible at all to try either or both out and see what fits your needs best. If not ask for some references and talk to the owners and get their take. I have an RF we build and a Grill. Back many years ago I built a combo smoker/grill that worked pretty well. Take your time look around and let us know.

Good Luck

'

Gary S


----------

